# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  آداب المناقشة العلمية-آداب طالب العلم في أثناء الجدال العلمي.للسدحان

## أبو الحارث السلفي

أخي طالب العلم !
قد يجمعك مجلس علم، يتخلله طرح بعض المسائل العلمية، التي تختلف فيها وجهات من يجالسك ، حسب بحث وفهم كل واحد منهم ، فيقوم كلُّ بإدلاء دلوه حسب بحثه و قراءته ، و ربما يصل الأمر إلى درجة النقاش فيبدأ كل واحد بطرح أدلته وما يعرف في تلك المسألة ، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى يقوم بالرد على من خالفه، و هذا لا غرابة فيه ولا عجب ، فمجالس العلم لا تخلو غالبًا من هذه المناقشات!
لكن كل ذلك بهدف التوصل إلى الحق و بيانه، ومن ثم رجوع المخالفين إليه، تظلهم في ذلك ظلال المحبة و الإخاء، هكذا كانت مجالس سلفنا مع بعضهم، و الله نسأل أن يسلك بنا مسلكهم ، فلنعم القوم هم.
شاهد المقال :
أن بعض المناقشات العلمية قد تخرج عن هدفها الأسمى، و تَجُرُّ أصحابها إلى الوقوع بأنفسهم في محاذير شرعية ، من حب الانتصار للنفس ،و المكابرة في عدم الرجوع إلى الحق ، و إظهار التشفِّي من الطرف الآخر عند رؤيته متراجعا عن قوله . . إلى غير ذلك مما لا يليق بالمسلم العامي ، فكيف بطالب العلم الذي يُنظر إليه باعتباره قدوةً و أسوةً في أقواله و أفعاله و جميع تصرفاته ؟!!
بعد هذا ، أسوق بعض الآداب التي ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يتأدب بها أثناء المناقشة :
فمن آداب المناقشة العلمية :
1- أن يكون القصد ابتغاء مرضات الله تعالى في إظهار الحق.
قال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله تعالى : ( ... ومن ذلك: أن المجادلة إنّما وضعت ليستبين الصواب ، و قد كان مقصود السلف المناصحة بإظهار الحق ، و قد كانوا ينتقلون من دليل إلى دليل ، و إذا خفي على أحدهم شيئ نبه الآخر ؛ لأن المقصود كان إظهار الحق) [تلبيس إبليس ص 120].
2- أن يكون عالماً أو ملمًا بالمسألة التي يناقش فيها.
فإن ذلك من أسباب قوة المناقشة، و كذلك من أسباب ظهور ثمرات المناقشة.
و للإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى بعد كلام له : (فهذا أحسن ما يكون في حكاية الخلاف: أن تستوعب الأقوال في ذلك المقام، وأن تنبه على الصحيح منها وتبطل الباطل، وتذكر فائدة الخلاف وثمرته؛ لئلا يطول النزاع والخلاف فيما لا فائدة تحته، فتشتغل به عن الأهم فالأهم. فأما من حكى خلافًا في مسألة ولم يستوعب أقوال الناس فيها فهو ناقص، إذ قد يكون الصواب في الذي تركه. أو يحكي الخلاف ويطلقه ولا ينبه على الصحيح من الأقوال، فهو ناقص أيضًا. فإن صحح غير الصحيح عامدا فقد تعمد الكذب، أو جاهلا فقد أخطأ، وكذلك من نصب الخلاف فيما لا فائدة تحته، أو حكى أقوالا متعددة لفظًا ويرجع حاصلها إلى قول أو قولين معنى، فقد ضيع الزمان، وتكثر بما ليس بصحيح، فهو كلابس ثوبي زور، والله الموفق للصواب)[مقدمة التفسير ص 10].
3- إظهار روح المودّة والأخوة قبل و أثناء و بعد الجدال.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : (وقد كان العلماء من قوله سبحانه تعالى {فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا (59)}.
و كانوا يتناظرون في المسألة العلمية و العملية، مع بقاء الألفة و العصمة و أخوة الدين.
نعم من خالف الكتاب المستبين ، و السنة المستفيضة ، أو ما أجمع عليه سلف الأمّة خلافًا لا يُعذر منه ، فهذا يعامل بما يعامل به أهل البدع).[مجموع الفتاوى 24 / 172].
4- ضبط النفس و عدم الانفعال .
بل إنْ استطعت أنْ تلطف الجدال بكلماتِ مودةٍ واحترام طيلة المناقشة فلتفعل ، كمناداة لصاحبك ، بما يليق به من الألفاظ ، و لو قرن ذلك بالدعاء له لكان أولى ، ومن جميل ما ورد عن ابن عون رحمه الله تعالى ( أنّه إذا أغضبه رجل ، قال له : بارك الله فيك) [سير أعلام النبلاء 6 / 366].
و أعجب منه ما روي عن يوسف ابن الإمام ابن الجوزي من ظبط نفسه أثناء المناقشة ، فقد حكي عنه : ( أنه كان يناقش ولا يحرك جارحة !) [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/260].
بل إن ذلك أيضًا ما ورد عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة : ( أنه كان لا يناقش أحدًا إلا وهو يبتسم، حتى قال بعض الناس : هذا الشيخ يقتل خصمه بالتبسم ! ) [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2 / 137].
5- المبادرة إلى الرجوع عند ظهور الحق مع صاحبه.
فالرجوع إلى الحق و ترك ما سواه، من خصال أهل الحق ، كتب عمر إلى أبي موسى الأشعري -رضي الله تعالى عنهما- :
( ... و لايمنعك قضاء قضيت فيه اليوم ، فراجعت فيه رأيك ، فهديت فيه لرشدك ، أن تراجع فيه الحق ؛ فإن الحق قديم لا يبطله شيئ ، ومراجعة الحق خير من التمادي في الباطل ... ) [إعلام الموقعين 2 / 88].
ومن عجيب ما روي في الرجوع إلى الحق ، ما نقل عن ابن الجوزي أنّه كان يعمل بحديث يتضمن بعض الأذكار عقب الصلاة فقال : (كنت قد سمعت هذا الحديث في زمن الصبا ، فاستعملته نحوًا من ثلاثين سنة ، لحسن ظني بالرواة ، فلما علمت أنه موضوع تركته ، فقال لي قائل : أليس هو استعمال الخير ينبغي أن يكون مشروعًا ، فإذا علمنا أنه كذب خرج عن مشروعيته) [الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 1 / 245].
6- عدم التشهير بخصمك عند غلبته في مجلس المناقشة .
فبعض الناس إذا تمكن من غلبة أخيه في مناقشته له، جعل تلك المناقشة فاكهة مجالسه، فيتحدث بها مع كل جليس ، و كيف أنّه دحض حجج خصمه، و تمكن من تزييف قول صاحبه، وهكذا شأنه مع كل جليس.
و هذا التصرف مشين في حق طالب العلم ؛ فربما يجرّه ذلك إلى باب الرياء و حب السمعة ، و أيضًا ربما يكون سببًا في نفور أخيه عنه و نشوء الشحناء بينهما ، بسبب تلك التصرفات التي إثمها أكبر من نفعها ، بل لا ينفع فيها إذا كانت من هذا القبيل ،فهذا التصرف يلج بصاحبه إلى باب الغيبة ، و كان الأولى به أن يحمد الله و يشكره على توفيقه و إعانته على الوصول إلى الحق و أن يكف عن ذكر ذلك خشية تلبيس إبليس ، إلا إذا رأى في ذلك مصلحة فيذكرها بأدب أهل العلم ، فلا شماتة ، و لا حبّ ظهور ، بل سمت ووقار و ثناء على أخيه.قال الإمام ابن الجوزي : ( ... ومن ذلك : ترخصهم في الغيبة بحجة الحكاية عن المناظرة ، فيقول أحدهم : تكلمت مع فلان فما قال شيئا ! و يتكلم بما يوجب التشفي من عرض خصمه بتلك الحجة)[تلبيس إبليس ص120].
7- شكر أخيك عند ظهور حجتك عليه ، و الثناء عليه في رجوعه إلى الحق.
إذا وفقك الله إلى ظهور حجتك على أخيك ، و رأيت تراجعًا من أخيك عن قوله ؛ فاحمد له هذا العمل ، و بادره بثناء طيب على شخصه في رجوعه إلى الصواب ، و أن هذا هو المظنون به ، فذلك أدعى للمحبة و المودّة بين القلوب و الأبدان.
8- إغلاق باب المناقشة إذا رأيت من الطرف الآخر عنادًا و تعنتًا.
فربما يترتب على استمرار المناقشة بوادر الشحناء و البغضاء ، و هنا يغيب الهدف الأسمى للمناقشة و ينصب الشيطان رايته و ألويته.
و الأولى بك أخي طالب العلم أن تلطف الكلام لصاحبك ، و تنقل الحديث إلى موضوع آخر ، لكي تخف الوطأ ومن ثمّ تزول بالكلية، فإذا رأيت بعد ذلك مصلحة في إعادة المناقشة فافعل ، لكن بأسلوب تكسب به ودّ أخيك ، و تردّه عن كيد الشيطان ، و إن رأيت أن المصلحة في عدم فتح باب المناقشة فافعل ، مع إرشاده إلى بعض المراجع التي تعلم أنها أجادت في بيان الحق في تلك المسألة.
بعد هذا أخي طالب العلم أسوق إليك عددَا من المراجع التي تكلمت عن آداب المناقشة لتتم الفائدة ، فمن الكتب التي تتعلق بالجدال و آدابه :
أ*- المعونة في الجدل ، لأبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي بن يوسف الفيروز آبادي ، المعروف بالشيرازي رحمه الله.
ب*- أدب البحث و المناظرة ، للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله.
ت*- الخلاف بين العلماء ، أسبابه وموقفنا منه ، للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله.
ث*- فن الحوار : أصوله – آدابه – صفاتُ المحاور لفيصل بن عبده قائد الحاشري ، بتقديم العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله.
هذا و الله هو المسؤول لأن يهدينا لأحسن الأخلاق فإنه لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا هو ، و الله أعلم و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين.
[من كتاب معالم في طريق طالب العلم للسدحان بتصرف]
منقول

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
نرجوا من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
> نرجوا من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل الطيب.



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
> نرجوا من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع


فعلاً, فهو موضوع مهم, نحتاج جميعنا اليه.

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

> جزاك الله خيرا على النقل الطيب.
> فعلاً, فهو موضوع مهم, نحتاج جميعنا اليه.


واياك أخي الفاضل
نرجوا من الادراة تثبيت الموضوع ان رأوا ذلك

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
والله نصائح ماشاء الله
لاحظنا في بعض إخوتنا عدم الرجوع للحق اطلاقا،وظنو ان من رد أخيرا هو الفائز والله المستعان

----------


## أبو أمامة السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد الطيبة، أرجو لي ولك مزيدا من التوفيق.

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

أخي أبو أمامة و أخي عبد العظيم
أقول ولكما كذلك

----------

